# Windows Security logon box - can't get rid of it!



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi - I'm running Vista - Not by choice - Have just had to do a full system recovery and since then I have not been able to access my email via Windows Mail as the security logon popup to verify user name and password comes up constantly and I cannot find a way to get rid of it - It's been so long since I've even used that feature for retreiving mail that I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to put my ISP user name & password in or the logon for the computer?? Anyone know how I can get rid of it for good - Thanks.


----------



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

I really need some help from someone - Has no one else run into this problem??


----------



## trmalo (Feb 4, 2008)

close it and try to get into your mail properties. In OE I use tools, accounts , click on mail and properties. In there you will see the option or tab to servers. Go in there and click "remember password"
My outgoing mail also requires a check by "My server requires Authentication"- I hope this helps at all !


----------



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx Trmalo, but already got that done - Can you think of anything else that I might be missing - I'm sure it's something really obvious that I'll kick myself for when the the problem gets sorted - IF!!!


----------



## Ae3 Boomer (Feb 6, 2008)

OHHH your talking about UAC? try this:

1 goto control pannel

2 double click on user accounts

3 click on "turn user acount control on or off"

4 uncheck "use user account control"

5 REBOOT


----------



## Ae3 Boomer (Feb 6, 2008)

Ae3 Boomer said:


> OHHH your talking about UAC? try this:
> 
> 1 goto control pannel
> 
> ...


that or download Thunderbird ( http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/ )


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't think UAC would be wreaking havoc like that with Windows Mail. It should be UAC aware. I coule be wrong. Could you post a screen shot of what you are seeing so we can better understand your problem.


----------



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

I've tried it with UAC both on and off and neither makes any difference - I don't know if I can send you a screenshot as there is no right click - The logon box disappears then and that is what is controlling the ability to send/receive so everything reverts to as if you never gave that command - Yet when I type in my ISP username/password or Vista user../passw.. the box just goes away for a few secs then pops back up again!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Use your print screen key and paste it into paint. No mouse movement needed. Vista also comes with the snipping tool.


----------



## Ae3 Boomer (Feb 6, 2008)

TraceD said:


> I don't know if I can send you a screenshot as there is no right click


press alt+printscreen then goto paint then goto edit then paste and it should be in the white area


----------



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been able to save the screenshots in pictures and documents, but how do I send them to you - I have the copy command in pics/docs but not the paste command when I am in a message box here?? Sorry for being such a newbie!!!


----------



## TraceD (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that the problem has been sorted - My ISP reset my username/password for me and voila, Vista is now accepting it. Might help someone else in the future. Thanks for trying to help me guys.


----------

